# What brand truck do you use?



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I have always ran nothing but Schwarze. I've ran a 1995 343G and currently a 2001 343D. I really want to get a 348I next. I don't really have any experience with any others. The only other trucks I have ever seen around here are Tymcos and a few Elgins.

What brand sweeper are you using?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

2004 Elgin "Air Cub" now updated to the Elgin "Cross Wind Fury" and I am still looking for another one.


----------

